# LTC in City of Boston



## po-904

I recently attempted to apply for a class A LTC, reason being I am trying to get a job in the field and I noticed that nearly every job posting I have found wants you to already have one. I figured already having it would help boost my resume.

However, I live in the city, and they told me that I have to be a member of a gun club before even thinking about applying. Unfortunately I haven't been able to find any gun clubs that accept members who do not hold a current/valid LTC.

I had heard getting an LTC in Boston wasn't easy, but I didn't know it would be this difficult.

Any suggestions?


----------



## sh460

You may want to try the Dorchester gun club. They offer the LTC course and probably a membership also. The MBTA police qualify there also. Marty Michelman well known in the law enforcement community is also an excellent firearms instructor and can teach there as well. a good resource of information also. you can reach him at (617)828-9868. GOOD LUCK.


----------



## Enforcer174

Iam from Boston and I can tell you the Boston requirements are very strict. The first step would be to sign up to take the required gun safety course and then you must join a gun club for the requirement for Boston. If you have no gun range time then dont apply to Boston until you do because. once your application goes thru you have to go to Moon Island and shoot a 315 I belive or you dont pass.

Next thing is if you do get the Class A LTC the license will be restricted no matter what to Target only meaning you cant carry it around freely. Also, alot of security gigs dont want the hassle of hiring someone with a restricted Class A Target license.
Many hoops to jump thru in Boston

Let me know if you need anymore info


----------



## soxrock75

sh460 said:


> You may want to try the Dorchester gun club. They offer the LTC course and probably a membership also. The MBTA police qualify there also. Marty Michelman well known in the law enforcement community is also an excellent firearms instructor and can teach there as well. a good resource of information also. you can reach him at (617)828-9868. GOOD LUCK.


The name of this club is Boston Gun & Rifle Association. They are located off of Dorchester Ave., next to the Fields Corner T Station. I took the NRA class there and have been a member for over 3 years. The place is nice, howvere, it doesn't open up to members until after 1pm. During the morning they restrict usage to LE only. I have seen the MSP F-Troop trying out the MP-5's a few years ago, the T Police, Boston FBI and many others. The cost for membership is $200 and then to renew it is $125/year. The place is nice, but it is small. I also joined the Braintree Rifle and Pistol club. This one is open to members 24/7 and has outdoor facilities.

www.bostongunclub.net
www.brp.org

As far as the Class A in Boston....good luck. The BPD just isn't in the habit of giving them out. When I got mine several years ago, they put the dreaded "Sporting and Target" restriction on it. This meant I could only carry to and from a gun range. When I got hired as a PO, I had to "upgrade" the license. I had a letter from my chief on Department Letterhead and the BPD still restricted my license to "Employment Only". So, if you are dreaming of a Class A for "All lawful purposes", you can forget it.


----------



## SOT

People one more time Boston gives ot thousands of Class A's every year. they just don't give out unrestricted Class A's.

Short answer, MOVE.


----------



## Guest

As long as where are on the subject, I have a Class A in a city next to Boston. I may have to move into Boston.

I have never had any problems, is there a chance that the BPD will not transfer my permit? I really don't care if it is restricted to employment only.

What do you have to score at Moon Island?

Thanks


----------



## Enforcer174

I belive you need to score a 315 at Moon Island

You will be restricted to Target only and if you need it for work you need company letter. You may also be restricted to a Class B!!


----------



## MJP18

To sum it for you I have had an unrestricted license for ten years and upon renewal in the city I received a class A restricted (employment purposes). Not a real big deal because I very rarely carry but its nice to have the option when I feel a need. Just my :2c:


----------



## Enforcer174

masscopguy said:


> As long as where are on the subject, I have a Class A in a city next to Boston. I may have to move into Boston.
> 
> I have never had any problems, is there a chance that the BPD will not transfer my permit? I really don't care if it is restricted to employment only.
> 
> What do you have to score at Moon Island?
> 
> *If you are moving to Boston for residancy requirements then dont worry about the restrictions because once on the force you will be issued unrestricted. But if you want to carry and need it for employment such as security gig, then I would suggest looking at another city to move to that is less restrictive. Just my 2 cents*


----------



## Blivid316

worse comes to worse, get a job with an armored car comp. They are ALWAYS desperate and you dont need your LTC as they will go through the motions to get you one (ie. training course/safety course etc). All you have to do is appy with a town (i did it where I live and it was no problem getting it ALP). You can then either pork them over and quite after you get it or work PT making sh*t money.
Thats what I did until I smartened up


----------



## Top Dog

Boston sucks for trying to get a LTC...


----------

